# Geforce2 MX200 macht Probleme



## schniggy (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo erstmal und gleich zum Problem:

Auf meinem Rechner (AMD Duron 950Mhz; 256MB-RAM) lief bis vorgestern noch als GraKa eine Geforce2-MX200 - bis folgendes Problem auftrat:

Beim starten von Linux (Suse 9.0 Personal, 2.4.21-99-default Kernel) dauerte es keine Minute bis der PC einfror und NICHTS mehr ging, keine Maus, keine Tastatur, keine Tastenkürzel - dies geschah jedesmal nach einem Neustart. Nachdem ich auf die Idee kam via "Failsafe"& startx in mein KDE zu gelangen hielt mein PC fast doppelt so lange aus - bis er wieder einfror.
Nun gut ab ins Windows und dort mal im Internet stöbern was Ursache sein könnte. Hier machte mir die winsock.dll einen Strich durch die Rechnung auch hier ging nix mehr.
Nacht drüber geschlafen, PC eingeschaltet -> heilloses gepiepe und schwarzer Bildschirm (Linux startete aber trotzdem)
Grafikkarte raus, Onboard-Grafik aktiviert und jetzt läuft alles wieder (bis auf Windows, das habe ich aus Frust mal wieder runtergeworfen, hihihi).

Was ist da passiert? Gibt eine Grafikkarte langsam schleichend den Geist auf? Weis jemand Abhilfe?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Julien (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von schniggy _
> *H
> PC eingeschaltet -> heilloses gepiepe und schwarzer Bildschirm  *



Wenn du dein BIOS feststellen könntest, hättest du auch ne Chance das Problem nach dem gepiepe her zu orten, kategorieren.

Am besten gehst du dafür auf die Hersteller-Website und suchst nach Fehlermeldungen / Pieps.

Greez Jul


----------



## schniggy (10. Juni 2004)

Bios konnte ich feststellen, da die onboard graka ja funktioniert, doch dem Hersteller (SiS) ist dieses gepiepe nicht bekannt. Werde morgen die karte auf einem anderen Rechner testen, ich nehme an dass sie durch ist...

Trotzdem danke!


----------

